# Hello, from Phoenix, AZ



## SportKarate (Jan 5, 2006)

Just want to say "sup?" to eveyone!!

----------------
Pete Gebe

http://www.DragonAct.com


----------



## Lisa (Jan 5, 2006)

S'up back at you SportKarate.  Welcome, please tell us more about yourself.


----------



## Rick Wade (Jan 5, 2006)

Aloha brother happy posting and see you around.

V/R

Rick


----------



## SportKarate (Jan 5, 2006)

Oh yea...I'm a 2nd Dan in TKD.  Been training for over decade but with different styles.  Ended up with TKD.


----------



## TheBattousai (Jan 5, 2006)

Hello and welcome to MT.


----------



## Ceicei (Jan 5, 2006)

SportKarate said:
			
		

> Oh yea...I'm a 2nd Dan in TKD. Been training for over decade but with different styles. Ended up with TKD.


Welcome!! :wavey: 

What other styles have you studied?  What led you to stay with TKD?

- Ceicei


----------



## Navarre (Jan 5, 2006)

*Welcome to MartialTalk, SportKarate!*


----------



## terryl965 (Jan 5, 2006)

Welcome my TKD brother and Happy posting
Terry


----------



## shesulsa (Jan 5, 2006)

Howdy and welcome!


----------



## arnisador (Jan 5, 2006)

Welcome! We have a few people from Phoenix here. I was in Phoenix on Saturday, en route to ASU in Tempe.


----------



## MJS (Jan 5, 2006)

Welcome to Martial Talk!! Enjoy your stay!

Mike


----------



## Henderson (Jan 5, 2006)

Hello!


----------



## kenpo0324 (Jan 6, 2006)

Welcome to Martial Talk!! Enjoy your stay!


----------



## Cujo (Jan 6, 2006)

Welcome to MT. I look forward to your posts, it sounds like you will have much to contribute.

Pax
Cujo


----------



## Drac (Jan 6, 2006)

Sup wid you? Welcome..


----------



## Fluffy (Jan 6, 2006)

Welcome!


----------



## Gemini (Jan 6, 2006)

Welcome to MT, Pete!  Glad to have you with us!


----------



## KenpoTess (Jan 6, 2006)

Can't say I've ever said... 'Sup.. 


Welcome to the Board~

~Tess


----------



## still learning (Jan 6, 2006)

Hello, Welcome and enjoy the forums........Aloha


----------



## Jade Tigress (Jan 6, 2006)

Welcome to MT. Happy Posting!


----------



## jdinca (Jan 6, 2006)

Welcome! This is a good place.


----------



## jsdduke (Jan 6, 2006)

Hello and Happy New Year!


----------



## OnlyAnEgg (Jan 10, 2006)

Hey, Sport!  Welcome to MT.


----------



## Drac (Jan 10, 2006)

Phoenix must be beautiful..Had a friend who went out there for a 2 week vacation..We returned to Ohio long enough to put his house up for sale  and grab his Harley and has since disappeared..


----------

